# Any recipes for "Hen of the woods mushrooms"? Maitake



## meat hunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Some of you know that last week I made a good score on wild mushrooms, about 40 pounds. Sauteed some up this afternoon and were fantastic, better than morels. Who has experience with these, need some good recipes on preparing them.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 2, 2009)

Never tried them but there are a lot of interesting things online having to do with them.  Try checking out:
http://theforagerpress.com/fieldguide/recipes/oct.htm


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2009)

I know you can find them in the woods but do they grow down south too or are they just for the northerns and we don't get them here that I know of.


----------

